# Hot shoe compatibilities with Canon Xsi



## D4_billie78 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

I just bought some used studio lighting, and I don't know if the hot shoe is compatible with my Canon XSi. The lights are Photogenic Powerlight 750 and the Hot Shoe is Safe Converter.....That's all it says. 

I'm new to this so I don't even know if I'm explaining it properly...sorry

Any help would be great! Thanks


----------

